# WLAN => LAN Routen



## Tobias2k9 (12 September 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte ein Endgerät in ein bestehendes WLAN Netzwerk integrieren. Jedoch hat dieses Endgerät nur eine LAN-Schnittstelle und es ist nur WLAN vorhanden. Welche Möglichkeit (ohne einen pc / server) habe ich nun dieses Wlan Netzwerk auf einen Lan-port zu bekommen. Einen zweiten Router ? Ein AccesPoint ? 

vielen Dank


----------



## MasterOhh (12 September 2012)

Ich denke das ist genau DER Einsatzfall für Access Points.


----------



## o_prang (12 September 2012)

Vorsicht: KEIN Access Point!
Du brauchst nen CLIENT!

Ein Access Point stellt das WLAN zur Verfügung (z.B. der DSL Router zuhause).
Der Client (z.B. ein Laptop) greift auf den Access Point zu!


Google einfach mal. Es gibt nen Hauf von WLAN Clients.
Office Produkte oder auch für die Industrie (Hutschienenmontage).


----------



## Tobias2k9 (12 September 2012)

Denkst oder weißt du das ?  Aber dennoch danke ! Hat jmd vlt ein gutes Referenzprodukt was er empfehlen kann ? Anwendungsgebiet ist in einem nicht-klimatisierten Schaltschrank mit Temperaturen zwischen 20° - 50° C. Danke


----------



## Tobias2k9 (12 September 2012)

o_prang schrieb:


> Vorsicht: KEIN Access Point!
> Du brauchst nen CLIENT!
> 
> Ein Access Point stellt das WLAN zur Verfügung (z.B. der DSL Router zuhause).
> ...



Ist mir noch unklar wenn ich weiter suche:

1) Moderne APs lassen sich neben Router und AP auch als WLAN-Adapter im  Client Mode betreiben. Auch alternative Router-Betriebssysteme können im  Client Mode betrieben werden. 

2) Der Client Mode darf nicht mit dem Bridging Mode verwechselt werden, bei dem zwei Accesspoints eine Verbindung zwischen zwei kabelgebundenen Netzwerkteilen herstellen.

Nummer 2) wäre ja eig. der Anwendungsfall den ich hier vorfinde.


----------



## Nordischerjung (12 September 2012)

Moin,

du könntest doch auch einen normalen WLAN- Router benutzen. 
So mache ich es zuhause, hab ein WLAN Router der am LAN hängt, einen 2. WLAN der mit dem 1. per WLAN verbunden ist. Am 2. kann ich alles machen, WLAN und LAN.
Nennt sich WDS (Wireless Distribution System) ist eigentlich zur Reichweitenvergößerung.
Du musst nur schauen, dass beider Router WDS können. Am besten vom selben Hersteller, sonst könnte es zu Problemen mit der Verschlüsselungseinstellung geben. WPA2 ist nicht gleich WPA2!


----------



## o_prang (12 September 2012)

Wenn Du was für den Schaltschrank suchst, würde ich keine Office Geräte (also das was Du zuhause hast) nehmen.
Vielleicht so etwas: conrad


Dein Fall ist ein klassicher "AP <-> CLIENT" Anwendung.


Bridge Mode wird genutzt, um eigenständige Netzwerke miteinander zu verbinden. Das hast Du in Deinem Fall nicht.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (12 September 2012)

o_prang schrieb:


> Wenn Du was für den Schaltschrank suchst, würde ich keine Office Geräte (also das was Du zuhause hast) nehmen.
> Vielleicht so etwas: conrad
> 
> 
> ...



Werde das oder ein ähnliches Produkt mal probieren. Vielen dank für die Mithilfe und gut, dass ich die Frage gestellt habe


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe hier (Zuhause) einen:
Asus WL-330gE
Um meine 400er an´s Wlan zu bringen.
Bin top zufrieden mit dem Kästchen.
Nur die Hutschienenhalterung müsstest du selbst "Basteln".

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (12 September 2012)

Ich habe Timo das Gerät von Asus empfohlen, wir haben davon 6 Stück im Geschäft im Einsatz!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 September 2012)

Gelöscht - Hatte hier ein billiges Schrott-Teil empfohlen.


----------



## Matze001 (12 September 2012)

ist genau so wie der asus  Sind einfach klasse geräte!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (12 September 2012)

habe den TP-LINK TL-WA501G vor zwei Jahren für 22€ gekauft, ist aber ebenfalls nur für zu Hause gedacht.


----------



## sailor (16 September 2012)

Hallo,

zur Ergänzung: Falls die AP's/Router Profinet-Komponenten connecten, muss man darauf achten, dass diese Geräte auch die Mac-Adresse weiterleiten, da das Protokoll diese benutzt. Manche AP/Router ersetzen die Mac-Adresse des Senders mit der eigenen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## fabba (27 September 2012)

Das Gerät von Asus wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen. Ich denke schon, dass sich das Gerät gut macht und eine Lösung für eine solche Problematik darstellt. Ansonsten würde ich mich einfach nochmal an den Hersteller wenden unhd dort nachfragen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 März 2013)

*falls Bedarf besteht*

CM3 mini Router im Angebot


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2014)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Einen "7links wireless-n 3g router" bekommt man schon für 30,-€. Der kann als Router, Gateway, AP oder Client betrieben werden. Er ist nicht größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel. Ich verwende ihn im Moment gerade auf einer Baustelle, um per WLAN zu programmieren.


Ich muß das Teil nun leider schlechtreden, bzw. den Service von Pearl. Nachdem ich ein Firmwareupdate durchgeführt hatte, konnte ich die Weboberfläche nicht mehr erreichen. Eine Anfrage im Service-Portal von Pearl endete mit dem Hinweis wie sinngemäß "Vor Veröffentlichung wird diese Anfrage überprüft...". Es erfolgte keine Veröffentlichung im Portal und auch keine weitere Reaktion von Pearl. Es bestätigt sich leider mal wieder, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Dann aber natürlich auch woanders.

Wenigstens kann ich die Weboberfläche noch per telnet starten.


Ein ganz toller Service von Pearl


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich muß das Teil nun leider schlechtreden, bzw. den Service von Pearl. Nachdem ich ein Firmwareupdate durchgeführt hatte, konnte ich die Weboberfläche nicht mehr erreichen. Eine Anfrage im Service-Portal von Pearl endete mit dem Hinweis wie sinngemäß "Vor Veröffentlichung wird diese Anfrage überprüft...". Es erfolgte keine Veröffentlichung im Portal und auch keine weitere Reaktion von Pearl. Es bestätigt sich leider mal wieder, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Dann aber natürlich auch woanders.
> 
> Wenigstens kann ich die Weboberfläche noch per telnet starten.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst aus unserer Erfahrung.
Ich habe einen Netgear zur Zeit im Einsatz und das Teil macht einfach was es soll.
Und so echt teuer war der nicht. Was sind 60e wenn dafür eine Stunde gespart wird? 


bike


----------

